# Lucky Update



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok so I am starting a new thread for Lucky, my baby that almost drowned. For those of you who don't know who Lucky is please feel free to go back to my previous post and read it first.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32814

Lucky has been pulled from her parents at 16 days old. They were starting to pluck her bad. She is a pro with the syringe. Only took her two lil drops of formula for her to realize hey this is where I get my food from and she now opens rate up and begs for her food. She is on four feedings at day at this point. She has come through alot and is tough cookie. Here are some new photos of Lucky with my 3 year old daughter after her feeding this morning. I think these two are going to be very good friends. 
Keep checking back for updates.


----------



## Flock (Jul 15, 2012)

How sweet, you can see how gentle she is being  I was having a sook and these pictures perked me up,lol
I have read your thread too


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

How sweet! Love the pics and I'm glad to hear Lucky is continuing to do well.


----------



## jdennysgirl (Aug 5, 2012)

Awww, that is too cool! I think it is great for kids to be around and learn to respect animals at an early age like you are doing.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

jdennysgirl said:


> Awww, that is too cool! I think it is great for kids to be around and learn to respect animals at an early age like you are doing.


I agree. Her dad says shes a bird freak like me already lol and my son is almost 10 months old and he is already interested in them.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Awwww! Adorable pics!




Flock said:


> I was having a sook and these pictures perked me up,lol
> I have read your thread too


I had to google "sook" Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Hope that little sweetie becomes a great friend for your daughter.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Scribbles said:


> Hope that little sweetie becomes a great friend for your daughter.


I hope so too, she has a stong bond with Charlie and I think shes going to with Lucky too.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Glad to know Lucky is doing well.lovely pictures.Please keep us posted X x


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi everyone, just thought I would give everyone a quick update on Lucky. She is doing great. Shes getting feathers in and is a champ at hand feeding. Here are a few photos of her first feeding of the day today.
P.S. 
As you can also see, shes already starting to perch on my fingers. She is 21 days old today.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

So adorable!


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

I saw Lucky sleeping and it was so cute I wanted to get a picture and I thought the flast was turned off but after I took one photo it came back on and woke her up and she wasnt happy lol but they are still very cute and I had to share.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. Sleeping with her teddy bear.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

meaggiedear said:


> Awe. Sleeping with her teddy bear.


Yes she loves Mr. Hippo. She cuddles with him when she sleeps.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm so proud of Lucky today. I was giving everyone fresh millet and Lucky was sitting there looking at me like I want some so I gave it to her not expecting her to touch it and a few minutes later I looked over and she was eating away.


----------



## Homer2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

So sweet. I am so happy the little fella is ok.  keep us updated.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok so here I go with the photos again but I have to show off Lucky, she made me a proud momma again today. After doing the daily cage cleaning I was spending time sitting in front of her talking with her and rubbing her head which she LOVES and then she tried climbing up on her perch to get closer to me for the first time. She was having a hard time getting all the way up so I gave in and helped her out a little and then once she was up she sat there for over 10 minutes talking to me until I had to get up because my son way crying.
I hope you enjoy the photos of my baby girl as much as I did.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

and of course more.......


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

I promise these are the last ones for today lol  
Sorry for so many but shes growing up on me so fast. She's already 25 days old.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

We always like to see more lol 
She is adorable  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow. Too cute!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

She's getting to be such a big girl!

She might be a little behind schedule on fledging, since the near-death experience probably delayed her development somewhat. The time will be near when her tail feathers are just about full length. Babies are usually fully feathered when they fledge, but since she was plucked it's possible that she'll still have some pinfeathers when she fledges.


----------



## Homer2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

So so sweet. Keep them coming.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

I just looked over at Lucky to check on her. Some times shes so quiet I forget shes there lol. Any how when I looked over she was up on the perch and see did it all by herself. Can't tell im proud huh? I can only really talk to people on here about it because when it comes to talking to my husband about my birds he looks at me like I have a second head and he just says yep yep :wacko:


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Today Lucky has passed another milestone. Today she started attempting to climb the side of her cage. She can get half way up before she slides down.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

How precious!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Way to go Lucky! I'm glad she's doing so well!


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. I am so proud of how far shes come so far. I really didn't think she was going to make it.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi everyone. I haven't been on lately. This last week I have been down with the stomach flu  Anyhow I thought I would give you guys a quick update on Lucky. She's doing great. Shes got almost all her feathers other than a few little spots. Today during one of her feedings she desided that she rather wonder around the couch then eat then she desided it was time to test out those wings. She made a fly from the couch straight up to the ceiling then booped her head and fell straight down onto my computer chair (dont worry she didnt hurt her self) then I picked her up and as she perched on my finger she desided to give it another try and flew about 10 feet from my livingroom to my daughters room and landed on the stuffed teddy bear. 
She didn't eat much for her afternoon feeding but then tonight she acted like she was starving. Is this signs of ready to go to two feedings a day or she just desided that she didnt want to be bothered eating this afternoon? She is 31 days old today.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi everyone. I haven't been on lately as I have come down very sick and can't get it gone. I go back to the docs tomorrow thank god but anyways Lucky is doing great. She is on 2 feedings a day and during the day shes starting to peck at some food. She now gets to hang out with the big birds. They took rate to her with no problem what so ever. I will attach a photo of her and the other fids hanging out.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's looking great!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that she's doing well and I hope that you're feeling better soon.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Well I have been hospitalized so yesterday my mother and sister got a quick crash course in hand feeding Lucky. My mom says she's doing fine and she's taking her feedings well and also eating regular feed. I hope she will be ok until I get home which I hope with be soon but I have faith that they can do it and they have watched me do it tons of times threw the years. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers and hope she's a good girl for them.
My moms exact words on the phone this morning was "hurry up and get home, I'de rather go back to work. I don't know how you keep up with these kids, the house, the dog and birds!" I had to laugh which wasn't good because I can't breath but it shows that its not easy sand not for everyone.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I think YOU need to be in our thoughts and prayers too! Sending you "speedy recovery" thoughts right now. Get better soon!!! :flowers:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Awww such good news! And such lovely pics, both adorable, fast friends! Seems like you sure picked the perfect name!


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

She is beautiful, and obviously a real fighter.


----------



## lilbear (Aug 2, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon! Lucky looks great


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Clair said:


> I think YOU need to be in our thoughts and prayers too! Sending you "speedy recovery" thoughts right now. Get better soon!!! :flowers:


Well I would very much appreciate that too but I know I'll survive, I got really nasty cold which turned bad with my asthma and stopped my breathing then got taken to the hospital where they have admitted me and are walking the meds, oxygen and steroids to me to open my lungs up and yes if that was not enough today I feel in their bathroom and twisted my ankle and its swollen to high heavens so now they have my leg up with ice  I swore if I didn't have bad luck I wouldn't have any.
Well that's not totally true but I'm sure you all know what I mean.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi guys, I know its been a while since the last update on Lucky but I've been very sick and I'm still recovering but anyhow Lucky is doing great. She is now 8 almost 9 weeks old and completely weaned now. Yesterday she was moved into the big bird cage with the other tiels. She loves it. She seems to have taken a liking to Sunny the most. I will keep you all updated and thank you all for your positive thoughts and prayers. I will post some photos taken this morning. Enjoy


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that Lucky is doing well! And I'm sorry to hear that you were sick. I hope you're feeling better.


----------

